# Symbol für Märchen?



## cubeless (19. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein CD-Cover für eine CD erstellen, die den Titel "Musik & Märchen" trägt. In den Hintergrund kommt zum einen ein Notenschlüssel, als Symbol für die Musik. Jetzt suche ich noch ein Symbol für "Märchen", also etwas, das man sofort mit Märchen assoziiert.Kann mir da jemand helfen? Aber bitte keine Zwerge oder ähnliches, das ganze soll schon etwas seriös sein 

Gruß
cubeless


----------



## tool (19. Dezember 2004)

Märchen und seriös ist doch schon ein Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## Comander_Keen (20. Dezember 2004)

Abend,

Das Märchen nicht seriös sein können halte ich für ein Vorurteil. Selbst wenn es so wäre ist es doch eigentlich ein Ansporn dies zu widerlegen. Vom Stil her würde ich diese Art der Darstellung wählen: 





Wenn du die Form von Notenschlüssel meinst die ich noch aus dem Musikunterricht kenne sollte es eigentlich gut zueinander passen. Bin mal gespannt was daraus wird.

_keen!


----------



## JojoS (20. Dezember 2004)

Oder das Märchen hat auch mit Musik zu tun.


----------



## cubeless (20. Dezember 2004)

Hey! Danke für eure HIlfen. V.a. das BIld mit der Prinzessin finde ich sehr passend! Danke!


----------

